# CWC Printed info



## Oldude13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Can any one recommend any Printed info on Cleveland welding bicycles?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 22, 2015)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Catalog pictures, books about them any thing related to the Co.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Cwc*

found this


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2015)

The owner of this site (The CABE-Scott M.) sells a repo of the '37 Catalog and there is this one on Ebay right now that Dan Venturi has:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Col...441824?hash=item4d3bb8b260:g:9ywAAOSwzrxUzXci

If anyone has a copy of just the '38 bug eye ad in this book that Dan is selling I'd be very interested. Alos if anyone has a complete '38 or 41 catalog they'd be willing to share I'd appreciate it. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 23, 2015)

The repro that Scott sells is the 37 catalog, the 38 catalog is the one we would love to see in reprint or just shared on this site.

I sure would love to have the 38 catalog..


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> The owner of this site (The CABE-Scott M.) sells a repo of the '38 Catalog and there is this one on Ebay right now that Dan Venturi has:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Col...441824?hash=item4d3bb8b260:g:9ywAAOSwzrxUzXci
> 
> If anyone has a copy of just the '38 bug eye ad in this book that Dan is selling I'd be very interested. Alos if anyone has a complete '38 or 41 catalog they'd be willing to share I'd appreciate it. V/r
> .........


----------



## jkent (Nov 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where the printed information for the Motormaster can be found? Which catalog?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> The repro that Scott sells is the 37 catalog, the 38 catalog is the one we would love to see in reprint or just shared on this site.
> 
> I sure would love to have the 38 catalog..




Yep I fat fingered that one! Yea a '38 or '41 catalog would be great. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 23, 2015)

I know what you mean, I do that all the time.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

jkent said:


> Does anyone know where the printed information for the Motormaster can be found? Which catalog?




There is a page on the Motormaster in the 39 Catalog posted at nostalgic.net.


Also, here is the image of the Bug eye Supreme from the Hub Cycle Supply catalog for sale on eBay. See my previous post to see the other Supreme in the summer 38 Hub Cycle Supply.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not trying to hijack anyone but can someone tell me if the black/orange paint scheme was still offered in 38?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 23, 2015)

Ken, isn't it past your bedtime?  I had a Black and Orange CWC that I picked up from Bri and I think it was a 1938


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 23, 2015)

Never past my bedtime. Kool, I'm going with black/orange then!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 24, 2015)

It wasn't badged a Road Master but it was a CWC
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=2047&attachmentid=218595


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2015)

There was one on the bay a while back and it was badged Roadmaster but I'm not sure of year


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> There is a page on the Motormaster in the 39 Catalog posted at nostalgic.net.
> 
> 
> Also, here is the image of the Bug eye Supreme from the Hub Cycle Supply catalog for sale on eBay. See my previous post to see the other Supreme in the summer 38 Hub Cycle Supply.




Does anyone have a scan of this page showing all the text--not cut off at the bottom? V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

The text on the eBay ad is blurred but if you look at the other ad from 38 you can decipher it, the text is almost identical. Hope someone else has a copy as the eBay one is kinda pricey.


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not sure if this helps any, but had this saved.

1937 Speed King Deluxe Ad


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey Ford Mike any chance they have a shroudtank on the back of either of those ads you posted?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the info keep i coming.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Ford Mike any chance they have a shroudtank on the back of either of those ads you posted?




I'll check. Don't think so tho...


----------

